# How to breed more golden roses?



## taiy4ki (Jul 26, 2013)

I was told that two golden roses doesnt make another golden rose. Is that true and jsut have to keep breeding black roses?


----------



## Sour of Abnaxus (Jul 26, 2013)

Yeah, the only way to get gold roses is to water wilted black roses with a golden watering can.


----------



## Scribbler397 (Jul 26, 2013)

Unfortunately, golden roses don't breed.


----------



## Robert Plant (Jul 26, 2013)

Golden roses don't make golden roses because they are already golden roses.

So if you try to make golden roses with golden roses you won't get golden roses because golden roses are special hybrids and it's impossible to get golden roses without watering wilted black roses with the golden watering can so you can get golden roses.


----------



## MattKimura (Jul 26, 2013)

I believe if you set up fertilizer beside lack roses, you'll create more black roses. If that's true, imagine how much gold roses you can make after. Though only 2-3 flowers wilt a day, so it'd take long to wait for them to wilt


----------



## taiy4ki (Jul 26, 2013)

> I believe if you set up fertilizer beside lack roses, you'll create more black roses. If that's true, imagine how much gold roses you can make after. Though only 2-3 flowers wilt a day, so it'd take long to wait for them to wilt



Is that true? Can someone confirm? I didnt know that. I thought it had to be blk + blk to get mroe blk roses.


----------



## Superpenguin (Jul 26, 2013)

taiy4ki said:


> Is that true? Can someone confirm? I didnt know that. I thought it had to be blk + blk to get mroe blk roses.



That's what they just said.

It's also not 2-3 wilted flowers a day. Wilted flowers will depend on how many flowers are in your town and how many have been watered.


----------



## Coni (Jul 26, 2013)

Red and black will get more black I've seen it. Also what is so special about golden roses? Its just a darker yellow 

Good luck!


----------



## taiy4ki (Jul 26, 2013)

Superpenguin said:


> That's what they just said.
> 
> It's also not 2-3 wilted flowers a day. Wilted flowers will depend on how many flowers are in your town and how many have been watered.



I was talking about what he said about planting fertilizer produces more black roses. I never heard that, so just want to double check.


----------

